# At what age does a black poodle tend to get gray or white on chin



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had 4 black poodles, one 50 years ago, one lived to be 19.5 (she had a lot of gray on her face and body) when she passed. Jasmine was 3 when I found her a home (had 4 at the time). Shotsie was about 12 and had Lymes disease and she had white/gray on her chin. Sage will be 6 in a couple of months, and she has white/gray. When do black poodles start getting white/gay on their face and topknot. I cannot remember how old mine were.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The dogs I've had (not poodles) started having a bit of grey around 6, and more visible around 8 I would guess.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

glorybeecosta said:


> I have had 4 black poodles, one 50 years ago, one lived to be 19.5 (she had a lot of gray on her face and body) when she passed. Jasmine was 3 when I found her a home (had 4 at the time). Shotsie was about 12 and had Lymes disease and she had white/gray on her chin. Sage will be 6 in a couple of months, and she has white/gray. When do black poodles start getting white/gay on their face and topknot. I cannot remember how old mine were.


I've seen it as young as 2 or 3!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Do they all get it?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Do they all get it?


I think so, just like humans.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I think so, just like humans.



But my apricot did not get a touch of grey until her late teens. And silver 14 year old Teaka just started getting white on the inside of her ear feather, which is her version of it. Couldn't a black poodle wait until that age to to grey?


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
My black miniature poodle with short legg syndrome is just getting a grey chin. He is 8 1/2 years old. His coat is also changing to a lighter color black as he ages.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

And is it always on the face for blacks? Tangee's was on her back, and Teaka's white hair is on her inner ear feather. Neither of their faces changed.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> And is it always on the face for blacks? Tangee's was on her back, and Teaka's white hair is on her inner ear feather. Neither of their faces changed.


You have such precise questions, TP ! ;-)


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> But my apricot did not get a touch of grey until her late teens. And silver 14 year old Teaka just started getting white on the inside of her ear feather, which is her version of it. Couldn't a black poodle wait until that age to to grey?


I know the 3 blacks that I kept got white or grey before 14 on their chins and some in the topknot, but cannot remember the age when it happened, I am thinking 6 to 8. I have photos but did not date them


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> I know the 3 blacks that I kept got white or grey before 14 on their chins and some in the topknot, but cannot remember the age when it happened, I am thinking 6 to 8. I have photos but did not date them



Both of my blacks died young, and Tayle went blue and lightened all over at about a year so I really don't know.
Timi is so far my oldest living black,and the only white hairs she has are guard hairs. Her maybe, who I think was around five didn't have any either.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Branna started going grey probably very slighty at three and then she would get more and more the older she got. Now at 5 she has tons of grey on her face. Her mother started getting grey really young too and her father is a silver. I'm pretty sure her greying is due to an early greying gene, and nothing to do with her father being silver. She still has very very black pigment just with some salt thrown on her face lol. I used to be able to shave off most her grey when I did a clean face but now it's always there no matter how close of a shave I do. Either way with a sister like Killa people always think Branna is the young one and Killa is real old because the way she hobbles and how she is silver.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Branna started going grey probably very slighty at three and then she would get more and more the older she got. Now at 5 she has tons of grey on her face. Her mother started getting grey really young too and her father is a silver. I'm pretty sure her greying is due to an early greying gene, and nothing to do with her father being silver. She still has very very black pigment just with some salt thrown on her face lol. I used to be able to shave off most her grey when I did a clean face but now it's always there no matter how close of a shave I do. Either way with a sister like Killa people always think Branna is the young one and Killa is real old because the way she hobbles and how she is silver.



Wow she is very black - very surprising with a silver sire!
I guess that the greying on the face must be inherited in the blacks.nmaybe Timi won't get it because she is 3/4 apricot?
I will have to ask my friend to check out Trulee's parents!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you care if she does, TP ? I think it gives a dog a certain look of maturity. I don't mind it at all on my dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Dechi said:


> Do you care if she does, TP ? I think it gives a dog a certain look of maturity. I don't mind it at all on my dogs.



I kind of like mis-marks, I would have loved if she had had one of those. But I guess that I like her the way that she is now, and wouldn't want her to change. I like that Teaka looks no different than when she was five years old, nobody ever guesses how old she is, so no I wouldn't like it if people thought that Timi was old when she is only five...
Is it grey, or is it white? It looks white in the photos, and I think that I would like that better than grey!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is one good thing about the apricots and creams, everyone thinks Bella who is 11 and Cayenne who is 2.7 years are sisters. It does not matter to me, just wondered as I think mine were 6 and 8 when they started turning. In fact I had Tina dyed when she was 17, she look to be about 3 or 4 then. Only once as the dye rubbed off somewhat on my clothes


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

glorybeecosta said:


> That is one good thing about the apricots and creams, everyone thinks Bella who is 11 and Cayenne who is 2.7 years are sisters. It does not matter to me, just wondered as I think mine were 6 and 8 when they started turning. In fact I had Tina dyed when she was 17, she look to be about 3 or 4 then. Only once as the dye rubbed off somewhat on my clothes



Silver is the absolute best! Everyone thinks that 14 year old Teaka is a youngster - especially since she is more hyper than Timi lol!


----------

